# Faut-il éteindre son mac?



## guillaumeg (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

ça fait 2 semaines que j'ai switché et je me demandais s'il fallait éteindre son mbp  chaque soir ou si la mise en veille ( le fermer) peut suffir?
es-ce que c'est comme windows, avec le temps il bouffe de plus en plus de ram ou pas?

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## gildas1 (15 Novembre 2009)

la mise en veille est utile pour de courtes durées de non utilisation, au contraire vaut mieux l'eteindre proprement


----------



## ÉB (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Si vous avez au moins UN intérêt de le laisser en veille, il faut le laisser en veille...
Sinon quel intérêt ?  Gagner dix secondes de temps de démarrage ?
Personnellement, je pense que tout le monde a le droit de se reposer quand il n'y a rien à faire.


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Novembre 2009)

on en a déja parler plusieurs fois, surtout ici.

moi, je préfère éteindre la nuit, ça consomme moins d'énergie et n'use moins le mac (surtout les batteries des claviers et souris), mais je laisse allumé la journée. 

pour la ram, ça suffit si tu l'éteints une fois par semaine...


----------



## dambo (16 Novembre 2009)

Personnellement je ne l'éteins jamais ... 

La nuit il est fermé, en veille...
Quand je vais en cours il est également en veille.

Je l'éteins uniquement lors de transport en voiture ou quand je ne vais pas m'en servir pendant plusieurs jours (vacances par exemple)

Disons qu'il est éteint (et donc redemarré) environ une fois par mois. Et je n'ai jamais eu de souci système :rose:


----------



## scaryfan (16 Novembre 2009)

Le fait de le laisser en veille, cela consomme-t-il plus ?


----------



## p.boussaguet (16 Novembre 2009)

Mon MB Unibody 13" (late 2008) consomme en veille 1% / h (wifi désactivé).
En veille, il peut donc tenir 48h avant épuisement de la batterie.
Ce n'est pas terrible niveau gestion de l'alim sur ces MB. Ce phénomène n'est pas isolé et a de nombreuses fois été débattu.

Qu'en est-il sur les MBP ??? A vous de faire le test.


----------



## scaryfan (16 Novembre 2009)

Je lis à droite et à gauche qu'un Mac met une trentaine de secondes poru s'allumer...
Alors autant l'éteindre...
Encore un PC sous Windows qui met 3 minutes, je peux comprendre...


----------



## marvel63 (16 Novembre 2009)

Consommation d'un MBP 15pouces en veille : 0,8W, j'ai mesuré.


----------



## scaryfan (16 Novembre 2009)

Perso, j'ai toujours éteint mes PC... même si on peut entendre que ça sert à rien de le faire (ou de temps en temps).

Et j'éteindrai mon MBP... que je dois recevoir au plus tôt mercredi...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (16 Novembre 2009)

moi je ne l'éteins jamais, le redémarre de temps au temps, mais rarement, une fois par mois.


----------



## scaryfan (17 Novembre 2009)

Quand vous dites "je ne l'éteins jamais", cela signifie-t-il bien que vous refermez l'écran ? ou il y a une manip" spéciale pour le mettre en veille ?


----------



## p.boussaguet (17 Novembre 2009)

2 possibilités pour la veille:
- fermer le capot
- Menu pomme > Suspendre l'activité

Dans les deux cas, veille profonde avec arret des disques durs et aucun travail du CPU.


----------



## jro44 (17 Novembre 2009)

A la question "_Faut-il éteindre son Mac ?_", je dirais qu'avec certains modèle c'est un peu obligatoire ...

Personnellement, j'ai un *eMac* et avec son bruit de _SUKKOÏ 27_ au décollage, si ma famille et moi on veut dormir, je dirai qu'il est impératif de l'éteindre au moins le soir


----------



## scaryfan (17 Novembre 2009)

Je me disais bien qu'Apple avait fait appel aux ingénieurs de l'ex-URSS... 

Cela dit, j'ai déjà vu au Bourget un Sukkoï 27 évoluer dans les airs... ça refait bien le brushing... même des chauves... 

Dommage qu'ils n'y soient plus...  ... mais bon, ça bouffe pas mal de carburant cet engin-là...


----------



## jro44 (17 Novembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Cela dit, j'ai déjà vu au Bourget un Sukkoï 27 évoluer dans les airs... ça refait bien le brushing... même des chauves...



Pareil, je l'ai vu en 1989 au BOURGET avec la démo de la figure du COBRA :love::love::love: Tout ça pour dire que c'était il y a 20 ans et que côté brushing je suis plutôt tranquille:rose:

Mais bon, à n'est pas le sujet de ce fil.

Personnellement, même quand je changerai de Mac, je l'éteindrai tout les soirs comme je l'ai toujours fait dans  le temps avec mes PC et comme je le fait tous les jours au boulot avec mon PC. Je suis informaticien et beaucoup de collègues n'éteignent jamais. Il y a de gros débats là dessus. Moi, je dit qu'il ne faut pas gaspiller l'énergie mais eux disent qu'ils perdent du temps à booter le matin ... Bon je veux bien, mais 3 minutes de boot (et oui nous sommes sur PC )sur une journée ... Surtout quand ce sont des fumeurs qui sortent 5 minutes toutes les heures pour aller en griller une ... Faut pas déconner :hein:

Donc moi je suis partisan d'éteindre son Mac ou son PC.


----------



## Kerala (17 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un imac certes ce n'est pas un portable, mais je ne l'éteins jamais, cette année il a été éteins trois semaines pour mes vacances d'août et c'est tout. Je repousse même certaines mises à jour pour éviter les redémarrages.


----------



## scaryfan (17 Novembre 2009)

Tiens, au fait, ça me fait penser à une petite question un peu HS et aussi un peu en rapport avec ce topic :


*Dans quelle région française allons-nous construire la prochaine centrale nucléaire ?*​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2009)

Un PC en veille peut consommer jusqu'à 80% de l'énergie par rapport a l'allumé.
Donc, si tu aimes un minimum ta planète, la question ne se pose même pas: ETEIND!


----------



## nellie (17 Novembre 2009)

cubb74 a dit:


> Donc, si tu aimes un minimum ta planète, la question ne se pose même pas: ETEIND!



Même si on aime pas la planète, le fait de faire baisser la facture EDF devrait être une motivation suffisante - sauf si on est riche (et inconscient).


----------



## marvel63 (17 Novembre 2009)

nellie a dit:


> Même si on aime pas la planète, le fait de faire baisser la facture EDF devrait être une motivation suffisante - sauf si on est riche (et inconscient).



Allons allons, faut le faire pour la planète, avec sa conscience.

Pour EDF on parle de 70 centimes par AN...


----------



## cameleone (17 Novembre 2009)

Un Mac en veille et un Mac éteint consomment quasiment la même chose. Pour qu'il n'y ait AUCUNE consommation, il faudrait en plus débrancher le Mac du secteur...


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Novembre 2009)

mais si le mac est en veille, il y a une activité sur la carte mère ? vu que le bluetooth reste probablement actif pour le clavier et la souris

et si on a un écran séparé, il vaut mieux l'éteindre ou le laisser en veille quand le mac est en veille ?

un écran éteint consomme aussi si il est éteint mais branché sur le secteur ?


----------



## marvel63 (17 Novembre 2009)

Le mieux c'est de mesurer toi-même. Fais toi prêter un appareil de mesure, ou fait un achat groupé avec des amis ! Tu verras c'est très riche d'enseignements (et en + c'est assez ludique si tu as des enfants...)

Moi ça m'a permis de voir que mon ancien PC portable consommait 28W en veille, idem pour ma TV (20W !)... Ceux là il faut les éteindre. Même un chargeur d'aspirateur consommait en permanence 5W...même sans rien charger.

Deux magnetoscope de même gamme, l'un de 2005 consommait 8W en veille, l'autre de 2009 0,5W. Les constructeurs ont fait des progrès !

J'ai mesuré 0,8W pour mon MBP en veille, je vous donnerai le chiffre une fois éteint.


----------



## marvel63 (18 Novembre 2009)

Alors, résultat des courses :

En fonctionnement : entre 28 et 45W
En veille : entre 0,7 et 0,8W
Eteint : 0,6W.

Donc en veille ou éteint, c'est quasi la même chose. Si on veut vraiment 0W -> faut débrancher !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Novembre 2009)

le plus simple c'est de les brancher sur les multiprises avec interrupteur et de couper celles ci, couplé à deux ou trois autres gestes évidents :
- changement des ampoules à incandescence
- ne pas laisser de chargeur branché à vide
- éteindre lorsque l'on sort d'une pièce
La diminution de la consommation électrique approche les 25 %.... de quoi se financer une nouvelle machine tous les trois ans....

en plus il paraît que c'est bon pour la planète...


----------



## salamèche (29 Décembre 2009)

Le débat est vieux comme le monde -enfin le Mac ou le PC- Chacun à son opinion. Il faudrait savoir combien consomme un redémarrage.

Pour les ampoules basses consommation,c'est sur!

Je pense bientôt acheter un MBP. Pour l'instant j'ai un macbook acheté en mai 2006. Il est allumé tout le temps, mais je trouve bien de le redémarrer une fois de temps en temps, au moins une fois par semaine, parce qu'utilisant Aperture (Il est pas vraiment pas conçu pour ça le pauvre), j'ai remarqué que la capacité du disque dur augmentai au fil des heures, jusqu'à saturation, et qu'en le redémarrant je gagnais les gigas critiques perdus au fil des heures. Je le redémarre donc une fois par semaine, me déplace souvent avec le Mac en veille, à pied, en train ou en voiture etc...
Je ne pense pas que l'éteindre soit une source de réelle économie d'énergie, et je pense que trop de redémarrages ne sont pas bon pour la machine. Et puis, la nuit, lorsque je me réveille, j'aime bien l'ouvrir pour m'en servir pour une chose ou une autre. Le redémarrer à chaque fois que j'arrête de m'en servir, ferai plusieurs démarrages par jour. Ceci dit chacun fait ce qu'il veux. Comme gaspillage d'énergie il y a bien pire.


----------



## arrakiss (29 Décembre 2009)

Moi je l'éteignais pas ou peu.

Mais maintenant je l'éteins le soir. Pour raisons écologiques, économiques et d'usure.

La 3 ème raisons j'ai pas de preuve sur son intérêt mais les 2 premières c'est de la logique.

Je n'ai aucune raison valable de le laissé allumer la nuit....et la loupiote me casse les rouleaux lol.


J'm'étais amusé à calculé la perte engendré dans un grosse entreprise automobile ou j'ai fais un stage sur le fait de laisser les ordinateurs fixes (windows biensure).

700 ordi allumés 24/24 dont 8 h en veille et après ils nous balancaient des slogan genre "un euros c'est un euro..."...


----------



## mikatiger (29 Décembre 2009)

Moi je mets mon MacBook en veille et je le débranche.
*retourne finir son café*


----------



## bulrog (18 Juin 2010)

Pour mon iMac 27" : 

Allumé et sur internet : 120 w
écran éteint : 65 w
En veille : 9 w
Eteint : 9 w
Prise enlevée : 0 w (si, si...)


----------



## liltunechi (19 Juin 2010)

perso je n'éteins jamais mon macbook pro ! je ferme juste quand j'en ai plus besoin ! c'est plus pratique ! et puis la planete ? osef   bah oui je vais pas me privé pour mes des gens qui viendront après moi ils auront surement de nouveaux moyens technologique pour survivre


----------



## cameleone (19 Juin 2010)

cameleone a dit:


> Un Mac en veille et un Mac éteint consomment quasiment la même chose. Pour qu'il n'y ait AUCUNE consommation, il faudrait en plus débrancher le Mac du secteur...





bulrog a dit:


> Pour mon iMac 27" :
> 
> Allumé et sur internet : 120 w
> écran éteint : 65 w
> ...




C'est exactement ce que je disais il y a sept mois...
Ca ne sert donc à rien de l'éteindre (en tout cas dans une perspective d'économie d'énergie). Il faut en plus le débrancher. Au risque de voir s'user prématurément la pile interne.

Eeeh oui, aller se mettre à quatre pattes sous son bureau le soir pour débrancher cette fou*** prise, *et* le matin rebelotte, mal réveillés, le café pas encore bu. 
J'en sens qui sont déjà moins chauds pour sauver la planète, là... :rateau:


----------



## salamander (19 Juin 2010)

T'inquiètes certains trouveront toujours quelq'un pour passer sous le bureau...))


----------



## scaryfan (19 Juin 2010)

Le problème d'éteindre ou non son MBP est la gestion de la batterie...
J'ai lu que de 100% à 50%, il faut le mettre en veille quand il est non utilisé et qu'en dessous de 50%, il faut l'éteindre.
Tout ça pour optimiser la durée de vie de la batterie... 

Cela s'avère-t-il exact ?


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juin 2010)

marvel63 a dit:


> Consommation d'un MBP 15pouces en veille : 0,8W, j'ai mesuré.


Je serais curieux de connaître la consommation d'un PowerBook en veille. A vue de nez je dirais qu'on est à la moitié ..

EDIT : je réalise que ce sera la consommation du chargeur, ce qui ne veut pas nécessairement dire grand-chose (il y a recharge). 
Mais la façon dont un Intel pompe la batterie en veille est impressionnante. 
Si je compare mon PowerBook et mon Macbook j'obtiens :
- une baisse de la batterie 1,5 fois plus importante, avec une batterie déjà 1,5 fois plus performante, pourtant.


----------



## Sylow (19 Juin 2010)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Mon MB Unibody 13" (late 2008) consomme en veille 1% / h (wifi désactivé).
> En veille, il peut donc tenir 48h avant épuisement de la batterie.
> Ce n'est pas terrible niveau gestion de l'alim sur ces MB. Ce phénomène n'est pas isolé et a de nombreuses fois été débattu.
> 
> Qu'en est-il sur les MBP ??? A vous de faire le test.



TU es fort en Maths toi


----------



## Jeromac (19 Juin 2010)

Comme dit plus haut, si l'éteindre vient dans une optique d'économie d'énergie, c'est idiot de le faire sans débrancher la prise.

Moi je ne l'éteins que lorsque je sais que je ne l'utiliserai pas durant plus de 24h.

Et un PC sous Windows ne boot pas forcément en plus de temps qu'un Mac. J'ai un bon PC avec un Windows "propre" dessus, il boot très vite (je peux pas comparer avec mon Mac car j'ai un SSD dessus).


----------



## scaryfan (20 Juin 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Comme dit plus haut, si l'éteindre vient dans une optique d'économie d'énergie, c'est idiot de le faire sans débrancher la prise.
> 
> Moi je ne l'éteins que lorsque je sais que je ne l'utiliserai pas durant plus de 24h.
> 
> Et un PC sous Windows ne boot pas forcément en plus de temps qu'un Mac. J'ai un bon PC avec un Windows "propre" dessus, il boot très vite (je peux pas comparer avec mon Mac car j'ai un SSD dessus).



Ça existe un PC qui boote en 27" ???
Neuf, peut-être... mais une fois, les trucs et bricoles informatiques divers installés, ça peut monter haut... 

Bref, revenons à nos Leopards... :rateau:


----------



## liltunechi (20 Juin 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Ça existe un PC qui boote en 27" ???
> Neuf, peut-être... mais une fois, les trucs et bricoles informatiques divers installés, ça peut monter haut...
> 
> Bref, revenons à nos Leopards... :rateau:


 le mien il boot en aller peut etre pas 27 secondes c'est vrai mais 35 - 40 ça va ! ça fait plus d'un an qu'il à était formaté


----------



## salamander (20 Juin 2010)

+1 Sylow. 
J'ai pas osé relever de peur qu'on me trouve sarcastique.....


Bon, en même temps 40 posts pour savoir si on éteint le MacBook ou pas......passer autant d'énergie pour répondre a cette question existentielle, on va la tuer notre planète, là c'est sur !!!!


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juin 2010)

Sans antivirus, un PC boot déjà beaucoup plus vite...

Le problème, c'est que sans antivirus, après il fait des redémarrages en boucle  

C'est là qu'on est content qu'il redémarre vite


----------



## Emily. (10 Mars 2012)

Trop éteindre et rallumer son Mac peut l'abîmer... Essayez de le mettre en veille la plupart du temps car si vous l'éteignez, vous risquez peu après d'en avoir besoin et donc de le rallumer, puis de le ré-éteindre... Eteignez-le pendant les transports, ou quand vous partez pour une longue durée...


----------

